# what's the difference between these two vehicles?



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2010-VAUXHALL...9678155?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3cb5e4564b

comes out at insurance £4,800

http://www.lookers.co.uk/used-cars/19404/Vauxhall-Corsa

Comes out at insurance £1,600

What the heck? :doublesho


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

first link prompts for a log in.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First link ask to sign in to view????:wall:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Apologies, Pasted the wrong link from the wrong tab in the wrong browser


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

first is a prefacelift , second is a facelift. only difference i can see.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Simply put, No other VXR comes out that cheap.

I want to know why. I've found this with a few cars now and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Insurance wise, its usually price, security, performance, cost of parts/labour, ncap ratings, claims experience, so maybe one or more of them.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Lloyd,

I've run comparisons on two identical 11 plate facelift 1.6T VXR's, Above comes in at £1600 and the other comes in at £4k...

Confused.com


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, then I have no idea, god bless comparison sites.

If the car's abi code is the same, then the premium has to be the same!


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

emergency tyre inflation kit.:speechles


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

330ci said:


> first is a prefacelift , second is a facelift. only difference i can see.


did you not see this post. it could be detrimental to the quote.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

i've even run same cars. both facelift.

i've seen this happen with all kinds of audi's BMW, practically every mark.

really don't get it. will have to ring some companies.


----------

